# The use of flashers under your tip up



## pikefinderNY (Jan 28, 2009)

We use flashers or light spoons under r tip ups 2-3 fott above the bait does anyone else use this method for pike?


----------



## trippersrookieyear (Dec 4, 2008)

I have done this and had decent luck with pike. I tried differnt color combos, but have best luck with orange beads between two gold spinner blades. Orange worked OK in murky water also.


----------

